# Favorite Vampires in the Movies.



## Sinister

Not the movies themselves; but the Vamps that are the characters in them. Here goes my list:

1. Radu Vladislas-*Subspecies Series.* 
2. Count Dracula (Lee, Lugosi and Oldman. Those are da only three names ya need to know)
3. Graf Orlock-*Nosferatu (1922)* 
4. Jerry Dandridge-*Fright Night* 
5. David-*The Lost Boys* 
6. Carmilla Karnstein-*The Vampire Lovers* 
7. Prince Mamuwalde-*Blacula Series* 
8. Regine Dandridge-*Fright Night II* 
9. Selene-*Underworld* 
10. Barnabas Collins-*The House of Dark Shadows*

Who are some of your "Faves?"


----------



## Lilith

1. Lestat (IWTV)
2. Louis (IWTV)
3. Claudia (IWTV)
4. Count Orlock (Nosferatu)
5. Dracula (Gary Oldman, Bram Stoker's Dracula

Just to list five. Forgot the names of the others I wanted to list. XD


----------



## Citizen Tallee

Lestat from "Queen of the Damned" was pretty cool... but a lot cooler in the book then in the movie. Other than that, nothing beats Count Orlock -- or the Master Vampire from Salem's Lot (which actually looked a lot like Count Orlock to be honest.


----------



## Sinister

Citizen Tallee said:


> Lestat from "Queen of the Damned" was pretty cool... but a lot cooler in the book then in the movie. Other than that, nothing beats Count Orlock -- or the Master Vampire from Salem's Lot (which actually looked a lot like Count Orlock to be honest.


Zombie is probably going to try to talk you out of it; but have you ever seen the *Subspecies* movies? I recommend you do if you haven't. Radu Vladislas will be added to your list of Count Orlock and Pseudo-Barlow when you take a gander at that suck puppies mug. He's Evil in disposition as well, let me tell ya!


----------



## Lilith

Don't ever mention Queen of the Damn! *falls over in pain* It kills me to watch that film! Horrid Film!

Ok rant of the moment... lol.... Sorry!


----------



## Zombie-F

Lilith said:


> Don't ever mention Queen of the Damn! *falls over in pain* It kills me to watch that film! Horrid Film!
> 
> Ok rant of the moment... lol.... Sorry!


I can agree with you on that count. 

Dracula was a cool vampire... always was, and always will be (as long as it isn't Dracula 2k or Frank Langella ).

Kiefer Sutherland from _The Lost Boys_ is pretty good too... for that matter the master vampire from that movie was also a nice little surprise.

I also dug Valek from _John Carpenter's Vampires_.


----------



## Lilith

Kiefer Sutherland is awsome acter. I liked him in The Lost Boys but so sad he died  But then agian the other guy was hot too. *humph* But still they could have been brothers and be one big vampire family.  

Valek was cool. Some reason I liked him but hated the movie.


----------



## Citizen Tallee

Helspont said:


> Zombie is probably going to try to talk you out of it; but have you ever seen the *Subspecies* movies? I recommend you do if you haven't. Radu Vladislas will be added to your list of Count Orlock and Pseudo-Barlow when you take a gander at that suck puppies mug. He's Evil in disposition as well, let me tell ya!


Helspont, I haven't seen the Subspecies movies, to be honest. Oddly enough, I can't even say that I've heard of them -- unless I'm just having a total brain freeze here.  Tho from what you've said, sounds like I should be trying to get ahold of the flicks.


----------



## Sinister

*Subspecies* is brought to you by Charles Bands Full Moon Production Company. The same studio that brought you *The Puppet Master* and *Trancers.* The entire series was the first Vampire flicks to be shot entirely in Transylvania! Some real great locales with crumbling old castles. Vladislas looks like the way Vampires were first percieved when they were imagined--like a ****ing monster that just finished digging itself up from a mouldering grave. Anders Hove who played the part, did so to perfection. I just got the most Evil vibe from his entire performance in all four movies. The movies are in order:

*Subspecies.* 
*Bloodstone: Subspecies II.* 
*Bloodlust: Subspecies III.* 
*Subspecies IV: Bloodstorm! aka Subspecies: The Awakening.*

Check them out Tallee. I don't recommend much, but these movies I do. If you're not sure that you want to chance four flicks of the same series at one time, pick up the first one, then make up your mind. I guarantee you'll be wanting to run back to the store to pick up the other three. Tell me what you think when you see 'em.


----------



## Hauntful

There are so many vampire movies out there that it's hard for me to pick a number of actors playing as a vampire. But out of all the movies I watched I would personally pick David on the Lost Boys which Kiefer Sutherland done an awesome job in his roll and he fit the part so perfect. That would be my second movie of first seeing him appear in a movie back then. I feel they should of had him playing more vampire rolls in the movies (Unless I missed a few). He suits the vampire films very well, and I am sure most of you agree.


----------



## Sinister

The closest Sutherland seemed to have come to anything like that are the assorted psycho's he's played in such movies as *Stand By Me, Freeway, A Time to Kill * and *The Killing Time.* Other than that, it seem's like his only other endeavors into Horror were *After Alice* a psychological thriller, and *Flatliners* along with my old pal, Kevin Bacon. ( I remember, no more disparaging remarks about Kev; especially in light of *Hollow Man!*) Other than that, C.M., no more Vampire flicks. He did make a great one though.


----------



## Dreamdemon

Dracula (Gary Oldman)
Lestat (Tom Cruise)
David ( Keifer Sutherland)
Selene (Kate Beckinsale)
Valek( Thomas Ian Griffith)
Count Orlock( Max Shreck)

Aaron


----------

